
Californians may one day flock to Canada as wildfires get worse,former governor - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-the-wednesday-edition-1.5726349/californians-may-one-day-flock-to-canada-as-wildfires-get-worse-says-former-governor-1.5726351
======
onecommentman
2014 Northwest Territories wildfires - 8.4 Million Acres 2017 British Columbia
wildfires - 3 Million Acres 2018 British Columbia wildfires - 3.2 Million
Acres 2019 Alberta wildfires - 2.2 Million Acres

From Wikipedia, List of Fires in Canada

Context, perspective, recent historical precedent, an ability to do the
simplest Web search...the guy’s over 80, he’s a private citizen, why is he
still talking to the press, and why is the press listening to him?

I blame Betty White and George Burns, who could say things worth hearing well
into their 90s. They set the bar too high. My word, what’s going to happen
when the Boomers get into their 80s? I hope we get the equivalent of noise-
cancelling headphones for content by that point...

